
What Really Killed Homejoy? It Couldn't Hold on to Its Customers - antimora
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/07/23/what-really-killed-homejoy-it-couldnt-hold-onto-its-customers/
======
greenyoda
A much more detailed analysis of Homejoy's demise was posted a month ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9986132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9986132)

